

Searched Google for SMS API providers and clicked a paid advert - cl8ton

Now I’ve received several random emails from Twilio like providers, addressed to random names at my domain, since I’m the catch all for my domain, I’m seeing them WTH!<p>I cannot believe this is just coincident, do you think it was Google (since I was logged in with them) or the websites I visited desperately scanning their web logs?
======
jfoster
There was a blog post on hn a while back that could provide an explanation for
this. Since you provide such information to some companies, they can share
that with a third party that uses tracking cookies. Any website using that
same third party to track their visitors then gains access to the contact
details of their visitors.

